# Immodium versus Lomotil; Immodium versus Immodium AD



## KES (Mar 4, 1999)

I would appreciate any and all feedback here. Getting ready for a week's vacation; we have to fly.I have IBS C & D. My doctor phoned in a script for Lomotil. Does anyone know how this compares with Immodium? Is it stronger? What about side effects?The Immodium gives me pronounced dry mouth and stops me up for days and days until it's payback time. I don't want to have D for the airplane trip, so I'm going to take something. But I don't want the rebound D (i.e., payback) to hit in the middle of my vacation. Which would you take?Also, I have experience with Immodium, but have never taken Immodium AD. (I don't like that you have to chew it; yuk.)Any advice vis-a-vis these meds?Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 1999)

I have a friend who recommended Lomotil very strongly for months until I finally got it. I was on it for quite awhile, currently am on simple Caltrate Plus. I am amazed at how quickly, few days, it stopped the d, but I don't have many c problems, so I hesitate to even comment here. I have been successful at backing off the Caltrate Plus to keep my balance if I feel somewhat c. Now, for the Immodium part, it's been forever since I tried it. If you have a few days, get on the Lomotil. It will slow you down a bit mentally until you are used to it. I get dry mouth, etc. with it also. I don't recall getting c with it, but I mainly fight d. I too went on vacation at one of my worst times this summer, flight was hell. I wore a "Depends" on the way home just in case. I used the Lomotill the whole trip, but actually felt better at the end of the trip after trying the Caltrate every day. Good luck. I'm afraid I'm not much help, but your story was so familiar to mine at the beginning of this summer! Let us know how it turns out for you. I would try the Lomotil and Caltrate PLus(purple).


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 1999)

I also have C and D. I used Lomotil my first time my IBS triggered and it didn't work so well. I had to take 2-3 pills. Also the D was like a major blowout when I had to go. I am using Immod. AD now and it seems to work better and longer for me. I didn't realize that I-AD had dry mouth side effect but maybe that explains my itchy throat. I thought it might be allergies. I also use Caltrate and it works great. Start out slowly, half tablet and work your way up to what works for you. I've had to take 3 pills when D was at it's worst. Then I'll get C for a few days. Good luck.


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

I prefer Lomotil because you can dissolve the small tablets under your tongue for quicker action, and it seems to have better anti-spasmodic properties. But it, too, can cause a vicious case of "rebound D." Also, I'm now at the point where I'm so acclimated to Lomotil that recently I took one the night before my recent GYN appt. (always a stressful event for me) and one the morning of, and still had 4 crampy BMs that day. When this happens, I know it's time to switch to Immodium for awhile, until I get used to THAT.


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

I've always read on the various websites that Lotomil is stronger than Immodium. That's why it's prescription and Immodium is not. Also more potential side effects. I didn't like what I read, so I just keep Immodium on hand in case and make do with Caltrate Plus. Have we confused you enough? I didn't know you could get rebound D from this stuff. So maybe you better listen to those who have been there. [This message has been edited by Persistance (edited 08-20-1999).]


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 1999)

Hi, the only thing that I like is immodium that dissolve in your mouth... no pills to swallow just pop them on your tongue and they disappear.. they don't taste to bad as well.... I tried Immodium AD and I didn't like the results that I got....good luck with your trip!!!!!!!


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Imodium A-D is stronger than Lomotil, so where exactly did you read that, Persistence?Both are opiates, but the latter requires a prescription because it crosses the blood brain barrier and because it is not friendly to the liver.Note that correct brand name of the former product is Imodium A-D. (There are only two mï¿½s and A-D stands for anti-diarrheal.)


----------



## Nath (Jan 5, 1999)

Its my understanding that the tablets are made to give you a dry throat (as a sort of deterant for taking too many) and its not actually a reaction to the immodium.Ive been taking 4 a day since christmas and have not experienced any fall off in effectiveness. BUT if I miss a day their's trouble to pay!


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 1999)

Hi, I have D type IBS and take lomotil and sometimes Immodium A-D. I try to not take Immodium because it can constipate me for days, lomotil seems gentler. But I guess Immodium works quicker, and they do sell them in tablets that you swallow. I have not experienced any side effects except that once I took 7-9 lomotil in about 4 hrs, thinking that the worst thing that could happen would be C, but I got so sick like I had the flu. My docter then told me to not take more than one every hour and a half, and no more than 6 a day. I would suggest trying the lomotil. Also, you may want to take some before you even start having D on the day of your flight. Hope this helps you, Selena


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 1999)

you should try taking the liquid version ofimmodium ad. I like the burning feeling and the feeling of it going down into my stomach. I also take lomotil sometime 2 if i am desperate. but i have a feeling that no matter what you take it is going to stop you up. I used to starve myself a day or twobefore going away, i don't recommend doing this but i was desperate.Spasgirl


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Boy, I don't know, Flux, I'll have to look that one up, then. I read more warnings about it, and I suppose I confused side effects like being more harmful to the liver with being stronger. So I will stand corrected unless I can find that particular website(s). Which I'll try when I have time. Guilty of popping off on something I'm not really exact on.


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Yeah, Flux. Well, not exactly a web site, but from Frank Brown, the head of the Southern California IBS Support Group, where I go to meetings and is quite knowledgable (his doctor does IBS research and they e-mail each other back and forth). He says in a message to someone else, ".... Lomotil is stronger than Immodium and you could ask your doctor about it. But, it's a narcotic and can make you drowsy."


----------



## britta (Aug 8, 1999)

Anyone have any info (maybe Flux) on the difference between Imodium A-D and Imodium the prescription med? I have heard I should try a script for Imodium but have no info on it except the over the counter stuff.BTW - I take both, have no side effects with either and get rebound D with both! I can't win but I can prolong the agony until a more convenient time.erin


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 1999)

I have an Rx for Lomotil, and usually 2 at time of 1st problem, and 1 more the next time D happens is enough. However, I have had to take as many as 4 per night. Yes, it does make me drowsy, and I gry to take it only late in the day, or at night. I've begun using Imodium A-D also (new small tablets), and sometimes it works better! That surprises me. But the box says not to takeI A-D for more than two or three days. Sounds like some of us use them regularly. Does that make it lose it's effectiveness? The last two weeks have been really bad for me, and I have been switching back and forth between the two meds. But some of you have more problems than I do, from what you say. I really feel for you! Can't imagine how anyone could stand more pain than I have!I've also learned to take one Imodium A-D during a meal, if I feel the gurgling or gas beginning. Seems to help, and has actually helped D symptoms to subside for the last two days. We'll see how long the C lasts, and what the price is if D returns.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

I donï¿½t why Frank says that. Perhaps he is not referring to it anti-diarrheal effect. Martindaleï¿½s refers to some data indicating Imodium is more potent than Lomotil.I am not aware of a prescription variety of Imodium.


----------

